# 851 Front Loader



## Rockhauler (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have another question concerning the loader. Does anyone know if it's normal for the hydraulics to only work with the engine rpms bumped up. At idle they won't work at all. I have to rev up to around 1/2 throttle to get much of a response.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Hydraulics are based on the flow of hydraulic oil in the stystem. It should work at idle, but will be really slow. Rpm increases the flow rate and performance. The old Fords have low hydraulic flow. Most use a front crank driven pump with reservoir in the loader to get good loader performance. Use of the rear lift really slows down a loader. I have seen some actually chain down the lift arms to dampen the 3 pt and get more juice to the loader. You can clean the hyd oil filter, a real PIA, Yto help with the oil flow.


----------

